# Remembering Sophie...



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

It's so hard to come across old photos.

I remember your journey with Sophie, it broke my heart =(. She was much too young...

Sorry you're having a hard time...try to remember all the good memories you've made. Sophie may have had a short life, but by the looks of it, it sure seemed to be an amazing one!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Awww, thank you so much for sharing this link! My favorites were the videos of you surprising your little girls with Sophie, and the Elmo one!

She was adorable, and so well loved, I can tell. Sorry for the painful part of the memories, but thankful you have them to remind you of the good times.

Be a mess for awhile -- it's okay!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Brought tears...Sophie was such a pretty puppy. 

We surprised our daughter at the school bus as it dropped her home from school when we got our first golden boy Sam. All the other kids gathered around to see the new puppy. It's a moment I'll always cherish, as I'm sure you do too.

Thanks for sharing. Sophie's life was much too short, but she knew such love...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Losing Sophie the way you did was, and still is, absolutely devastating.....but I am glad you have these pictures and videos of her.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I took so many pictures and videos of her the last couple of weeks - I haven't been able to watch or look at them at all yet. It just hurts too much. I miss her so so much...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry Steph, I know it must still hurt beyond reason. Losing her was beyond reason...I wish I could wave a magic wand and undo it...


----------



## Benlora (Sep 25, 2009)

Lovely photos but so sorry you lost her so young.

Know how you feel though as we lost Lora 2 years ago when she was only 3.5 years old

Thinking of you.

Eileen
xx


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I know it hurts so much still now, but you will love and cherish these memories of her in years to come.. one of the saddest things about the loss of my childhood dog is that I only have a few photos of him.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you for sharing them. I know she is forever etched in your heart, but it's beautiful to have tangible ones too. 

I especially loved the one of her "being goofy" - Hannah does that same thing nearly every morning, even at 10+....sheer joy!

I wish I had taken more pictures of Hannah when she was younger or any video. I'm trying to catch up now


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Steph
The Facebook link shows how much Sophie was loved, nothing said can make it feel any better, but you made her life better. thank you for the link.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you for sharing photos of Sophie at one of the happiest times in your lives. It does hurt so much to look at the photos and videos after you lose them. I hope with the passing of some time you will be able to see them and smile instead of cry, remembering the good times with her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie*

What a precious puppy Sophie was and she was so loved!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sophie had the sweetest puppy face and grew into such a beautiful young girl. Such a tragic loss at such a young age. I totally understand how hard it is to look for you! I'm so sorry!! It just isn't fair.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

It just hurts so so much to see her so happy and bouncy and full of life - She had no idea what her fate would be.... She just loved life and us. It hurts to see all of that in her pretty innocent face and eyes.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

When they came in our lives how little we knew. In a such short time they shared with us in this world they taught us to accept and understand the full experience of life. And they changed us forever. We are proud it was us they wanted to be with, and for us they will wait at Rainbow Bridge to continue our journey together.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry that you are having a tough time, but that is because you loved your girl so very much. 

After losing each of mine I have made discs with their photos on, and even now find it so very hard to watch them - usually have to watch them on my own with a box of tissues.

Sending some hugs from over here


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Every time I see one of your posts I think of your Sophie. She will never be forgotten because of all you have shared. We have seen your Sophie through your loving eyes. Thank-you for sharing....


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I am in still so much pain too. I ran into Belle and General's Dogbook pages connected to my FB. I am sending you ton of hugs your way. Even though, I cried my heart out looking at those puppy pictures. BUT, I see so much love.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Beautiful pictures of your beautiful girl!!! She has touched so many hearts across this forum. Sophie will never be forgotten!!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

My eyes are filled with tears after seeing the pictures and videos of sweet Sophie. It is so unfair that you lost her so young. I know how you feel about coming across things that remind you and it still hurting so much. I found a blue dog stuffed animal of Daisys last week when I was cleaning out my closet and I cried for like an hour sitting on the floor of my closet. I remember when I gave it to her on her last Christmas and she ran around the living room like it was the best thing ever. I've lost dogs that I loved before but Daisy was different. It was like her heart and my heart were knit together. Sophie was so beautiful and happy. You could tell how loved she was. Lots of hugs to you.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sophie was such a beautiful girl, inside and out. She was so loved and rest assured, she knew how loved she was.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Sophie was so loved and will be sorely missed forever. In time the pain will be lessened and you'll look back and smile for the time that you had together.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh Steph..... Sweet baby girl. She was just too precious.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Steph,
What a sweetheart she was! Thanks for sharing the pics and video. I completely understand your sadness. She didn't deserve to pass so young. I hope these happy memories will help you through the tough times. Sophie, your mommy really loves you. Hope you are having fun at the Bridge.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks guys. I appreciate your words and support. It helps so much to know that you area all out there, that you understand, and that she has touched so many hearts. I believe she was truly, truly something special.


----------

